# Walther ppk 7.65 1971



## Tkronic (Aug 30, 2019)

I would love to get some info on my latest birthday present. From everything that I can ascertain it is a 1971 Walther PPK most likely manufactured in France and sold in West Germany. It is in Cherry condition...strictly beautiful. No imp
ort stamps....


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry I can't help with info, but that is a very nice Walther.
Happy Birthday!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

If it was a Manurhin manufacture, I don't believe the slide would be roll marked Made In Germany would it?


----------



## Tkronic (Aug 30, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> If it was a Manurhin manufacture, I don't believe the slide would be roll marked Made In Germany would it?


I rea


----------



## Tkronic (Aug 30, 2019)

I read somewhere that ones manufactured for sale in W. Germany were often times not stamped Manhurin when they were to be finished there. I could be wrong.


----------

